# Seeking a Better Country, Hart & Muether



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity (what else?), and a spin-off from the Puritans vs. Presbyterians thread. 

Wondered how many own, and how many have read, the Hart & Muether book, Seeking a Better Country: 300 Years of American Presbyterianism. Phillipsburg, NJ: P&R, 2007.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2009)

We need an option "will read if someone gives or lends it to me but won't lay down any money for it".


----------



## Wayne (Aug 11, 2009)

py3ak said:


> We need an option "will read if someone gives or lends it to me but won't lay down any money for it".



 . . . that's what libraries are for . . . or so I hear.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2009)

I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 11, 2009)

Wayne said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > We need an option "will read if someone gives or lends it to me but won't lay down any money for it".
> ...



Libraries require effort; especially if they are county libraries run by people largely indifferent to Presbyterianism.


----------



## jawyman (Aug 11, 2009)

In fact I am with John Muether all this week. I am in OPC Church History with the MTIOPC and Dr. Muether is my instructor. It is a good book and kind of takes OPC history further than A Pilgrim's People and Presbyterian Conflict.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 11, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether.



What does that mean? For someone not knowing the authors this really doesnt mean anything. Could you slightly elaborate?


----------



## nicnap (Aug 11, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether.



I had to read it for a class...it is "Hart and Muether" ALL the way through. Bleh.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 12, 2009)

> I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether



What is steriotypical about Hart and Muether? 



nicnap said:


> I had to read it for a class...it is "Hart and Muether" ALL the way through. Bleh.



What does this mean? One may dissagree with some (or all) of their conclusions about American Presbyterian church history and some of them I do, however I have not had the impression that Hart and Muether's books are boring to read. 

BTW I have recently ordered this book and am glad to recieve feedback, critical or otherwise.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 12, 2009)

Josiah said:


> > I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They tend to (as all historians are/have to be) write/report history with a seeming agenda - and it is not a "bad" agenda, just writing from their perspective.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 12, 2009)

nicnap said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > > I own it and have read the first chapter or so. So far it is "stereotypical" Hart and Muether
> ...



Quite agreed. I hope that this book lives up to my expectations as it was a bit pricy. I bought it off of amazon for $17.99


----------

